# Journey of a Skinny Kid.



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey all,

Decided that I'd start a Journal here to post my progress from skinny b*stard to a stronger, bigger, generally more awesome version of myself!

Also, because I'm not very experienced it will be good to get other peoples input on what I'm doing and problems/issues I may come across.

So I'll put my current numbers up that I know for lifts and my weight and such!

Age: 17

Height: 6ft 1"

Weight: 67kg

Lifts: (Ignore how weak they are)

Bench 1x5 55kg

Squat 1x5 80kg

Deadlift 1x5 95kg

Press 1x5 27.5kg

Currently can't think of any other major lifts I know my 5 rep max for so I'll add them as they come up!

I was on starting strength for a month or so, but changed to Joe Defranco's Westside Programme for Skinny B*stards as I felt it was tailored more towards my goals and such.

I've been training on that programme for 8 weeks now and am feeling good, but not making linear progression in my lifts, which is becoming stressful.

Anywho, this is what my physique currently looks like: (A legit Arnie lookalike, I know..)



So my goals are to gain about 13kg eventually to be a nice 80kg

To eventually have a double bodyweight squat for 1RM

an 75kg 1RM Bench Press

and to ridiculously strengthen my ankles as I'm currently injured from my sport and will not be able to go back into my sport until my ankle is a lot stronger because of the high impact from my sport.

My main goal currently though is simple:

*STOP LOOKING LIKE SUCH A SKINNY F*CK!!*

*
*


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

So I'm currently doing 4 days a Week (2 legs, 2 upper body)

Today I did:

Bench 1x5 @ 57.5kg and failed again for the 3rd time, so going to switch up the exercise for a few weeks.

DB Bench 1x10 @ 20kg 1x10 @17.5kg 1x10 @ 15kg This is going to be switched up for a few weeks too now.

Seated Cable row 3x12 @ 60kg 1x12 @55kg (Think so anyway? 11th and 12th plates on the stack)

DB Power Cleans 3x12 @ 8kg 1x12 @10kg

Then an Ab circuit I do and general stretching!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Nutrition wise I'm not too clued up on, at the moment I'm eating as much as possible taking in as many calories as I can along with drinking 2 homemade mass gainers I make (750kcal, 65g protein, 70g Carbs, 20g Fat)

Anyone got any ideas on nutrition for me?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

JStepTricking said:


> Nutrition wise I'm not too clued up on, at the moment I'm eating as much as possible taking in as many calories as I can along with drinking 2 homemade mass gainers I make (750kcal, 65g protein, 70g Carbs, 20g Fat)
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on nutrition for me?


What's your diet at min mate. I'd say start getting a couple of liters of full fat milk down you every day for starters


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> What's your diet at min mate. I'd say start getting a couple of liters of full fat milk down you every day for starters


Like I said, my diet isn't really a diet, more just eat as much as possible at the moment, I don't know enough to put a structured diet together and was told just to eat as much as I can and put some weight on for now haha!

I did drink a lot of milk, the GOMAD thing, but it doesn't really agree with me, which is why I'm now drinking mass gainers I make myself!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Check my journal mate. Last couple of pages. Has my diet plan on there.

Eat LOTS!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Went in today, had a pretty crappy session.

Did 3 sets of push ups to failure 21/9/6 Which Fcuking sucks, regressing in that so I'm gunna switch it out for a while.

EZ bar skull crushers 3 x 8 @ 27.5kg

Tbar Bent over row 4x10 @30kg (Plus whatever the bar weighs in that situation)

Preacher curls 3x8 @ 22.5kg (If the bars weighs 12.5kg like I think it does haha!)

Then just an ab circuit before I left.

Always having problems with nausea every now and again, usually feel a little sh*tty before I go to the gym then sometimes it goes away and other times it gets worse while in there, lately I've just been dealing with it as I think it's my panic attack/anxiety crap messing with me as usual.


----------



## b_mac (Jul 29, 2012)

Id cut out half them exercises and just focus on heavy squats, deads, rows, ohp, DB press.

Go down ta argos and buy a coffee blender to make powdered oats. Its a great way to up your carbs and IMO are more important than protein, as you have so much weight to put on being a natty.

All the best bud.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done for coming on and laying it out straight. Everybody has to start somewhere,and as much as you might not see it now, a year of solid training and

keeping on top of your daily intake of the right food and you will see a considerable difference.

What helped me when I started was milk as has already been stated. Have a pint with every meal. Also sign up to myfitnesspal !!!!! This makes sure you are not under your daily requirements!!! (just bear in mind some of the nutritional info on some foods is balls!!!! use your head on that)

And train hard and try not drink EVERY weekend because again........this took me a year or two to grasp. After stopping this.... my gains came along better.

All the best mate,you'll get there  and remember your 17...............I wish I had started at that age........didnt start til 23.


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

b_mac said:


> Id cut out half them exercises and just focus on heavy squats, deads, rows, ohp, DB press.
> 
> Go down ta argos and buy a coffee blender to make powdered oats. Its a great way to up your carbs and IMO are more important than protein, as you have so much weight to put on being a natty.
> 
> All the best bud.


I do 5 rep max work for Deads, Squats and bench and also do DB bench, military press and bent over rows

I'm pretty happy with the programme, it's Joe DeFranco's Westside programme and a lot of his athletes have had really good progress from it, so I'm gunna stick to how it is and test it out for a while!

My mass gainers I make have 100g of blended oats in each of them along with the oats I eat! :thumb:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

ulster_timbo said:


> Well done for coming on and laying it out straight. Everybody has to start somewhere,and as much as you might not see it now, a year of solid training and
> 
> keeping on top of your daily intake of the right food and you will see a considerable difference.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely check out the Myfitnesspal thing man!

Milk doesn't often agree with me if I drink a lot though haha

I currently don't drink very often at all, Had my ID taken from me in november :sad:

But I turn 18 in less than 2 months, so gunna have to make sure I don't go mad for a while aha!

Cheers mate!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey all,

So today was a good day, hit all my targets I set!

Got 1x5 and 1x3 out on decline bench at 60kg

Decline DB bench 3x10 with 20's

Tbar Row 3x12 with 30kg plus whatever the bar weighs in that position

DB Power Cleans 3x12 with 10's

Hanging leg raises 4x10 8kg dumbell held!

Getting agonizingly close to box splits now too, about 10 inches away!

Have upped my calorie intake to atleast 3100kcal a day!

Also have put on 3.2kg in 4 weeks so am sitting at 68.2kg at the moment :thumb:

Plus, my knee is healed so leg day is back on the cards tomorrow!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Another good session, all targets hit!

Box squat 3x5 at 70kg

Deadlift 1x8 at 100kg < so happy with that! First 100kg lift!

Leg curls 4x8 at 25kg

Thick bar hold 3 sets of 45 seconds at 17.5kg

Calve raise 3x5 at 60kg

Reverse calf Raise 3x8 at 70kg (smith machine)

Also still getting closer to box splits and have full pike pretty much down!

Had a little incident with a panic attack in the sauna too :lol:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

You're doing really well - try not to stress out about not progressing - you've got all the time in the world!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

bobbydrake said:


> You're doing really well - try not to stress out about not progressing - you've got all the time in the world!


Cheers bro, I don't stress too much, unless I miss a lift I definitely could of hit!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good going mate


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Good going mate


Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

So was due to go in today to do chest, biceps, triceps and abs.

I had to go into college and do 2 spin classes as part of my course so had to skip the gym because I feel like sh*t!

Will go tomorrow to do what was expected today.

On a side note:

*F*ck Spinning. *


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty good session today!

Incline DB bench 3xf with 15's managed 20/17/15

Skull crushers 2x8 30kg 1x8 27.5kg

Pull ups 1x6 2x5 (suck at pull ups currently)

Seated DB shoulder press 2x12 with 12.5's 1x12 with 10's

Preacher curls 2x8 25kg 1x8 27.5kg

Probably could of put out more sets with the 27.5 on preachers, but taking it easy currently with a little tendon problem!

Happy with today all in all though, bought some creatine today too so gunna start that tomorrow and see if it does anything for me!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Keep it up mate. Measure yourself on a weekly basis (weight etc), and don't worry if you fail on some exercises - as long as you mix it up and shock the body out of its routine, you'll see gains. Not immediately, but over time you will.

Just remember the two main things:

- Eat!

- Always give it your best shot!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Not a bad session today!

Box squat 1x5 @72.5kg squat wasn't feeling good today.

Deadlift:

1x8 @80kg

1x5 @100kg

[email protected]

[email protected] < personal best!

Ham curls 3x8 @30kg 1x8 @25kg

Thick bar holds 3 sets of 45 seconds with 8's

Calve raises 3x5 @60 2x5 @65

Feeling good! Started adding creatine into my shakes now too and I think my ankle is finally healing so hoping to be back training my sport by the end of may!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom PB! Good going mate


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sort of reminds me of starting my journal on here, I was much skinnier than yourself, was actually 56k when I started! Lol

I know your happy with the programme ur doing, and a lot of good advice already put your way, I just done basic compound movements 5x5 as heavy as poss 3 times a week when I started, just remember more isnt always better, get plenty of rest between training, push pull leg routine is ace for putting on mass if u decide to switch things up.

And I agree with you, just eat as much as you possiy can, milk is my friend (full fat too) it's a shame u can't stomach it.

Good luck subbed

Leafy


----------



## b_mac (Jul 29, 2012)

JStepTricking said:


> Not a bad session today!
> 
> Deadlift:
> 
> [email protected] < personal best!


Pulling nearly double your BW already?

Fair ****s if you can do that with decent form but don't be one of the many clowns I see at the gym lifting weights that are far too heavy for them. Im not trying to call you out but just a bit of advise... serious back injuries can follow you everywhere and will make things very hard in everyday life, trust me.


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

b_mac said:


> Pulling nearly double your BW already?
> 
> Fair ****s if you can do that with decent form but don't be one of the many clowns I see at the gym lifting weights that are far too heavy for them. Im not trying to call you out but just a bit of advise... serious back injuries can follow you everywhere and will make things very hard in everyday life, trust me.


Yeah I know what you mean man, I have a good friend who is really experienced and went through the form with me a lot, so it's pretty decent.

Probably wasn't 100% perfect on the one rep max, but I know it wasn't dangerous!


----------



## b_mac (Jul 29, 2012)

JStepTricking said:


> Yeah I know what you mean man, I have a good friend who is really experienced and went through the form with me a lot, so it's pretty decent.
> 
> Probably wasn't 100% perfect on the one rep max, but I know it wasn't dangerous!


good stuff man, keep it safe :thumbup1:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Went it today, had a random session cause I couldn't do everything I was meant to as my shoulder is playing up still did most of it though then just killed me arms off!

Decline bench worked up to 1x5 @62.5kg [email protected]

Decline DB bench 3x10 @20kg 1x9 @20kg just missed the last rep!

Tbar Row 3x12 @35kg

Cable flyes 4x10 can't remember weight

Then I just left my programme and destroyed my arms for a change doing skull crushers and preacher curls until I was feeling fcuked

Then went on to do cable curls and tricep pushdown (if that's what it's called) to failure just dropping one plate off Everytime til I could do now more!

On a side note, I think creatine is working for me, whether it's a placebo or not, don't think I'd of got that 1x3 out on the decline bench without it!

Feeling good today!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Went in today, did:

Squat worked up to 1x5 @75kg

Leg press 3x12 @ 85kg

Leg curl 4x8 @ 30kg

Calve raise 5x5 @65kg

Not a bad day, but on the way home I was wearing my work top which says "totterdown gym" on it and 2 kids rode past me and shouted do you even lift..

I almost kicked him off his bike aha!

So currently I'm drowning that sorrow in mass amounts of melted cheese, chips and chicken :lol:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Frustrating time at the moment, when in to train basics in my sport and have realised my ankle has not got at all better and I'm probably going to be out for 6-12 months.

Not feeling good at all, also my shoulder is playing up so I'm not in the gym today.

Doctors appointment later on, hopefully I'll get referred to a physio or something.

Back to square one for me in this injury..


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Just had a read through. Probably one of the best written threads/journals I've read in ages... gonna sub just to egg you on buddy!!

Good luck


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

mate i love this thread

i started off at 62kg Nov 2012, and im now 83kg although i use AAS all the other basics are the same

eat well train hard gain good

i found wholemeal rice and tuna to be my saviour, try and keep to fish,chicken, tuna and turkey and the odd meduim rare steak where you can

milk is a good shout like the other boys suggested.

but mainly you need to get your sleep locked down as obv thats when the magic happens

try and hit a later gym sesh if you can get home have a shower munch bed! worked for me

good lucj


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Stopped feeling so sorry for myself, but still currently feeling pretty crap about not being able to do my sport for so long.

Gunna man up and hit the gym after the hospital and take my frustration out on my triceps.

Hopefully the doctor isn't just gunna tell me it's a sprain and to rest, because it's not.

Trying to keep my head up currently, but things are looking bleak for my sport right now..

Will post up what I manage to hit at the gym later!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What a [email protected] Hope you're OK buddy


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> What a [email protected] Hope you're OK buddy


I'm all good mate, cheers!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Right, so good news!

Saw a different doctor, who didn't mess about, referred me straight to a specialist to have an MRI scan and physiotherapy if necessary!

So on that front, things are looking up!

Went into the gym after the doctors just so I don't let this injury demotivate me, didn't go that hard, was feeling pretty weak but I got it out and am feeling good!

Gunna go drown myself in food and sleep now!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

So I went in today, I wasn't going to because I've had little amounts of sleep and my shoulder is stopping me from benching and shoulder work which was today's aim.

Went In anyway, just had a random session, cable flyes, bent over row and stuff.

Just light chest and back!

On a side note, I'm 1kg up from 2 weeks ago, up at 69kg now!

11kg to go!

So not a great session, but feeling good and I'm gunna go destroy legs tomorrow!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Smashed legs today, feeling good!

Box squat 1x4 75kg form felt ****ty though so gunna drop!

1x5 70kg

2x5 60kg

Leg press 3x12 @ 100kg plus whatever the loading part weighs

Leg curl 4x8 @ 30kg

Calf raise 3x5 at 60kg

Reverse calf Raise 3x8 at 70kg

Farmers walk with 22.5's

Good day, feeling like my knee is getting better from it too!

On a sad note, ran out of dem proteins..


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

JStepTricking said:


> Smashed legs today, feeling good!
> 
> Box squat 1x4 75kg form felt ****ty though so gunna drop!
> 
> ...


Few tips with swuat that helped me. Check out rippetoe hips squats. It'll help. Also concentrate on breathing. Big breath, hold, derack. Big breath, hold, squat. Stay tight. Focus on a neutral point and don't move. Keep elbows tight. Push knees out. Helped me wonders. From doing 100kg x 1 with injury causing form to doing 100kg for fun and Hopefully 150 soon.

All the Best mate


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Few tips with swuat that helped me. Check out rippetoe hips squats. It'll help. Also concentrate on breathing. Big breath, hold, derack. Big breath, hold, squat. Stay tight. Focus on a neutral point and don't move. Keep elbows tight. Push knees out. Helped me wonders. From doing 100kg x 1 with injury causing form to doing 100kg for fun and Hopefully 150 soon.
> 
> All the Best mate


Will do man,

Cheers bro, I think my problem is on like the 3rd rep at my 5rm my chest starts dropping from me bending forward at the hips, so gunna stick to a bit lower for now and make sure that form is spot on and ass to grass!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

JStepTricking said:


> Will do man,
> 
> Cheers bro, I think my problem is on like the 3rd rep at my 5rm my chest starts dropping from me bending forward at the hips, so gunna stick to a bit lower for now and make sure that form is spot on and ass to grass!


Ass to grass. Good lad!!!!!! Chest drop, common. By no.1 fcuk up. Keep focus on that point though and the rest will follow. If you can, get a vid. Mine are far from great but in time they've become better. I go on strengthforums a lot these days. Come over and introduce yourself. Lots of great squat vids to help you out


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Ass to grass. Good lad!!!!!! Chest drop, common. By no.1 fcuk up. Keep focus on that point though and the rest will follow. If you can, get a vid. Mine are far from great but in time they've become better. I go on strengthforums a lot these days. Come over and introduce yourself. Lots of great squat vids to help you out


Yeah will try and get a video next leg day mate!

I'll check it out sometime, laptop is broke at the moment though so doing everything on my phone at the moment :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

JStepTricking said:


> Yeah will try and get a video next leg day mate!
> 
> I'll check it out sometime, laptop is broke at the moment though so doing everything on my phone at the moment :lol:


Download tapatalk mate if you have smartphone. Both forums are on there :thumbup:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Really happy with today! Was feeling weak as f*ck then got to the gym and felt like a spartan :lol:

BB Shoulder Press 4x5 @35kg Don't think I've ever done that much on press!

EZ bar skull crushers 3x8 @32.5kg never hit that much for them before either!

Pull ups 3 sets to failure 11/7/5 I think

Seated shoulder press 3x12 with 12.5's

Preacher curl 3x8 @ 27.5kg

Shoulder shrugs 3x12 with 22.5's

Then DB curls, tricep pushdown and cable curls dropsetting to failure all the way down to 5kg

Then finished off with 3 more sets of 12 shrugs with the 22's

Then ab and and oblique work before I crawled back home.

I know it was a good day because walking home carrying a 2.5kg pot of protein, I was pretty sure my arm was going to fall off! :lol:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a rough diet plan I'm going to be following, chocolate not broken down into macros really just focusing on calorie intake and enough protein too.

Reason is because at this point I have been told countless times now that just getting the calories in is most important especially if I'm not worried about gaining some body fat.

Problems of a Skinny kid eh? :lol:

So like this.

Breaksfast:

Homemade mass gainer - 850kcal 60g protein

Anything else eaten is a bonus!

Snack: tesco fruit nut and chocolate pack 250kcal 11g protein

P/WO: Mass gainer - 850kcal 60g protein

Snack: tesco fruit nut and chocolate pack 250kcal 11g protein

Dinner: anything over 400kcal

Leaving me with roughly a 3100kcal and 150g protein intake not including anything else I manage to eat/drink.

Seems okay to me, any thoughts?

Eventually I will start watching macros when necessary, but I don't really think it is whilst I'm so skinny!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

JStepTricking said:


> I have a rough diet plan I'm going to be following, chocolate not broken down into macros really just focusing on calorie intake and enough protein too.
> 
> Reason is because at this point I have been told countless times now that just getting the calories in is most important especially if I'm not worried about gaining some body fat.
> 
> ...


Change snacks mate. More protein. Big handful of almonds for example. Also drink full fat milk.

And before bed have a casein shake and half a tub of cottage cheese


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Change snacks mate. More protein. Big handful of almonds for example. Also drink full fat milk.
> 
> And before bed have a casein shake and half a tub of cottage cheese


I think 150g (baring in mind that's not including anything else or protein from dinner) is enough surely, baring in mind I'm only 69kg at the moment, so I'm well over the 2g to every kilo thing!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

JStepTricking said:


> I think 150g (baring in mind that's not including anything else or protein from dinner) is enough surely, baring in mind I'm only 69kg at the moment, so I'm well over the 2g to every kilo thing!


I go by 1.5 x bw in lb mate. see how you get on as you are then. get the full fat milk down ya though. Lots of it too. Plenty of gains to be had


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

So today wasn't too bad, hit a Pb in decline bench, but my shoulder is still being an a**hole!

Decline bench 2x5 @65kg 1x4 @65kg, just missed out on that last rep! But PB son!

Decline dumbell bench 2 failed sets at 25 and 22.5's got about 5 reps out on each..

2 sets of 10 with 20's in the end!

Tbar Row 3x12 @37.5kg plus whatever the bar weighs in that situation.

Went to do db power cleans but shoulder said no!

So 2x5 @35kg for shoulder press.

Finished off with some ab work!

Weighed in at 69.7kg today, so put on almost 5kg in 8-10 weeks!

10.3kg to go til I hit my goal!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done on weight gain mate. Easy gains all the way to mid 13. You'll pi$s it


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

So I was supposed to do legs today, but I have training tomorrow which will be massively heavy on legs so I'm leaving them til later in the week, just went in and did arms today, didn't really keep note of what I did because I didn't see the point as it's a one off session!

Triceps are killing though!

Currently sitting back, chilling in the sun!

Getting the most out of our one day of summer :lol:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

So after 6 hours if sports training last night I woke up this morning and had to crawl out of bed..

I did make it to the gym today though and did shoulders and traps, had a really good session!

DB shoulder press 5x10 with 15's

Rear delt flyes 3x12 with 8's

Lateral raises 4x10 with 6's

Upright row 5x12 @22.5kg

Shoulder press 3x8 @30kg

DB shrugs 3xF with 22.5's

Feeling good!

Been watching a lot of CT Fletcher and Elitefts stuff lately and it's changing my outlook on training a lot, like when I hit the amount of sets I'm meant to be doing on a lift usually I'd of moved on, now if I hit it and still have more sets left in me then I keep going.

Motivation is majorly high lately!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

So it's Monday, which can only mean one thing.

*CHEST DAY.*

First time flat benching in a while.

Bench 2x5 60kg Boooooom 5kg on my PB!

Decline/flat/incline DB bench 3x10 with 17.5's on each

Chest Press I lost count after a sh*tload of a sh*tload

Pec flyes with 8's 3x10 was dead by this point!

Bodyweight dips supersetted with close grip bench at 20kg

Tricep Pushdown dropsetting to failure

Then just general ab work!

Good day, mad happy about the PB as I'd been stuck on 55kg for so long!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

I went in with a friend today and did back and biceps.

Pretty shoddy planning so if anyone could leave their back and bi's workout in a comment I'd be grateful!

Deadlift worked up to 1x5 @130kg 5k on my PB!

Tbar Row 3x12 @50kg

Seated cable row 3x12 @60kg

Single arm row 3x8 with 20's

Lat Pulldowns 3x10 @35kg

Preacher curl 4xf 22.5kg

Hammer curl 3xf with 8's

Cable curl drop set to failure

Training is going well lately, but may go pretty south soon as I may be made homeless by my mum in around a month, waiting to see how things pan out, but hopefully it won't affect my training.


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoulders son, had just been told I got a job so was buzzing!

BB Shoulder Press 4x5 @40kg 1x2 @45kg PB son!

Rear delt flyes 4x12 with 9's

Lateral Raise 3x8 with 10's

Seated DB shoulder press 4x10 with 15's

Farmers walk supersetted with shrugs with 25's

Plate loaded shoulder press 3xf with 20 plus machine weight

Preacher curl 3x8 @ 32.5kg

Hammer curls 3xf with 10's (on the preacher bench)

Bicep curls to failure with 12.5's

Good day! Feeling amazing!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

where in Bristol do you train mate?


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> where in Bristol do you train mate?


Totterdown gym mate, used to be the powerstation/ymca

Pretty good little independent gym and I do voluntary work as a fitness instructor there so I get free membership!

Yourself?


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Arms today with a friend of mine at his gym

I can't actually remember everything we did though as it was a lot!

Really good session though, then we ate 12 pieces of chicken, 2 chicken in a buns and 4 fries between us after..


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

So I forgot to out yesterday's up but it's a Monday so..

*National Chest Day*

I trained with a friend again we did:

Flat bench work up to 3x5 @60kg

Incline db bench 3x8 with 17.5's

Flat bench db 3x8 with 17.5's

Decline bench db with 20's

Cable flyes 3x8

Tricep pushdown we did 7 reps moving up a plate each 7 to failure then starting where we failed and going back down in 7's

Close grip bench 3x8 @40kg

Rope Pulldowns 3xf

Today was back and bi's :

Bent over row 5x5 @60kg

Single arm row 4x8 with 22.5kg

Lat Pulldown 4x10 40kg

Pull ups 3xf

Seated row 3x8 @40kg

Preacher curl 3x8 @25kg

Hammer curls 3xf with 10's

Cable curl 7's

Weight decline sit ups/Russian twists with 20kg

Two really good days!

My friend is joining my gym tomorrow too so will finally have a training partner!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Back and bi's today!

Bent over row worked up to 2x5 @70kg

Rack Pulls 3x8 80kg below knee

Single arm row 4x8 @22.5kg

Lat Pulldown 4x10 40kg

Cable row 3x12 @70kg

DB preacher curl 12.5kg 3xf each arm

DB hammer curls (preacher bench) 10kg 3xf each arm

DB curls to failure with 8's to finis!

Feeling good lately!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Chest and tri's!

Flat bench worked up to a 1RM of 70kg! Bodyweight lift and new PB!

incline/decline/flat db bench 3x8 on each 17.5's and 20's

Low cable flyes 3xf

Cable flyes 3xf

Chest press 4x7

Tricep pushdown 4x8

close grip bench 2xf 30kg

Then general ab work before a huuuuuge meal..


----------

